# EP Algorithms Every Square-1 Solver Should Know



## brandbest1 (Sep 8, 2015)

> So as my 1000th post here on speedsolving, I decided to create a video that has been quite in demand for some time...
> 
> ALGORITHMS: (Cw stands for clockwise and Ccw means counter-clockwise
> 
> ...


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 8, 2015)

Quick question (haven't watched the vid, but wanted your opinion): what do you do for opp-adj (and adj-opp) with solved middle layer? Do you try to insert the /6/6/ in the middle of the alg (so, for adj-opp, something like 0,-1/1,0/3,0/0,1/6,0/-1,0/-3,0/0,-1/) or just throw it at the end?

Also, minor typo with adj-opp - should have a 0,-1/ at the end :3


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 8, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Quick question (haven't watched the vid, but wanted your opinion): what do you do for opp-adj (and adj-opp) with solved middle layer? Do you try to insert the /6/6/ in the middle of the alg (so, for adj-opp, something like 0,-1/1,0/3,0/0,1/6,0/-1,0/-3,0/0,-1/) or just throw it at the end?
> 
> Also, minor typo with adj-opp - should have a 0,-1/ at the end :3



I've actually never thought about inserting /6/6/ in the middle, for all my algs I just cancel into it at the end.

Thanks for the typo change!


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 8, 2015)

Minor correction - your video's opp/solved has a "typo" - the alg you do in the video doesn't match the alg you list in the video, although both are opp/solved. The one you actually perform is the one you have in the alg list (which does a 2,0 after getting to shield-shield); the one you list solves UL-UR. I think everything else is typo-less, 'tho 

Also, what do you think of the other "popular" (definitely not nearly as popular, 'tho) U/adj set of algs, which uses O perm with adj-adj? Example: CwU-adj is / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 1,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 0,3 / 0,-2 (with U perm bar on back, adj on DBR).


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 8, 2015)

not_kevin said:


> Minor correction - your video's opp/solved has a "typo" - the alg you do in the video doesn't match the alg you list in the video, although both are opp/solved. The one you actually perform is the one you have in the alg list (which does a 2,0 after getting to shield-shield); the one you list solves UL-UR. I think everything else is typo-less, 'tho
> 
> Also, what do you think of the other "popular" (definitely not nearly as popular, 'tho) U/adj set of algs, which uses O perm with adj-adj? Example: CwU-adj is / 3,3 / 1,0 / -2,-2 / -2,0 / 2,2 / -1,0 / -3,-3 / 1,0 / 3,0 / -1,-1 / 0,3 / 0,-2 (with U perm bar on back, adj on DBR).



Wow, I messed up big time  Thanks for letting me know!

Regarding the O-perm + Adj algorithms, I do think they have potential (if your O-perm is crazy fast, that is), I use the other one because it's faster than me, and I always lock up whenever i do O-perm


----------

